# U.S. ARMY DESIGN 333 TP CLASS TUG-UTILITY BOATS



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

In a 2015 post regarding military vessels converted to tugs and yachts in British Columbia waters posted in Military Vessels Converted to Tugs and Yachts in British Columbia Waters, John Henderson and John MacFarlane mentioned that during WW2 a total of 43 identical wooden boats were built by eight shipyards for the Transportation Corps (established in 1942) of the U.S. Army. The participating shipyards, four in California and four in the state of Washington, are shown below.
1. Clyde W. Wood, Stockton CA 10 tugs
2. Ackerman Boats, Newport Beach CA 15 tugs
3. Peyton Company, Newport Beach CA 4 tugs
4. Wilmington BW Wilmington CA 6 tugs
5. Petersen SB Tacoma WA 2 tugs
6. Petrich SB Tacoma WA 2 tugs
7. Pugit Sound Tacoma WA 2 tugs
8. Pacific Boat Builders Tacoma WA 2 tugs
Total 43

The vessels, identified as “design 333 TP tugs”, were model bow, rounded stern, all wood constructed single screw tugs powered by one 450 SHP Fairbanks-Morse six-cylinder diesel engine. Their nominal hull dimensions were 90.4 ft (27.55m) x 24.3 ft (7.41m) x 10.5 ft (3.2m). Their hulls were built with 12 inch x 14 inch deck beams on 18 inch centers and 12 inch x 14 inch ribs, hull planks were through‐bolted, and the hull was treated with coal oil and sheathed in ironwood. They were classed “TP” (tug/personnel) because they had extra cabins and a large hold in the stern which enabled them to transport personnel and up to 40 tons of cargo in addition to performing wire towing services.
In a report prepared in 2015 for South East Alaska Lighterage, Dr. Jason Rogers stated that after WW2 nine of the 43 original design 333 TP class tugs ended up working in western Canada. He also said he believed at least three of the 43 TP tugs were still afloat in substantially original configuration, those being: ADAK (ex TP-100), BREEZE (ex TP-231), and ISLAND CHAMPION (ex TP-133).


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

In a report prepared in 2015 for South East Alaska Lighterage, Dr. Jason Rogers stated that after WW2 nine of the 43 original design 333 TP class tugs ended up working in western Canada. He also said he believed at least three of the 43 TP tugs were still afloat in substantially original configuration, those being: ADAK (ex TP-100), BREEZE (ex TP-231), and ISLAND CHAMPION (ex TP-133).
BREEZE is one of two ex U.S. Army “design 333 TP” class tugs built in 1944 at the Port Tacoma Road yard of Pacific Boat Building Co. in Tacoma, Washington, and designated TP-231 when commissioned. 









Photo of TP-231 in her current excursion boat configuration by K. Stewart Photography, Salt Spring Island, BC

Her wartime service record is unknown. The Nauticapedia notes that between 1945 and 2010 her ownership changed about twelve times and her name changed four times. 1944-1945 U.S. Army Transportation Corps;1946-1948 Pioneer Towing Co. Ltd., Vancouver BC.
1948-1951 Harbour Towing Co. Ltd., Vancouver BC.
1951-1956 Dolmage Towing Co. (name changed to SEA GIANT).
1956-1960 Vancouver Log Towing Co. Ltd., Vancouver BC. (name changed to LA BRISE)
1960 Vancouver Tug Boat Co.
1961-1970 Vancouver Tug Boat Co. Ltd., Vancouver BC. [note: in 1962 she was repowered with an air started 12 cylinder CAT turbo-charged D398-A, 4:1 gear ratio and 675 SHP]
1970-1971 Seaspan International Ltd., Vancouver BC (name changed to SEASPAN BREEZE).
1973 Island Tug & Barge Ltd., Vancouver BC.
1974-1977 Seaspan International Ltd., North Vancouver BC.
1977-1979 Donald G. Bluff (MO) and Noreen Butt, Victoria BC (name changed to BREEZE and she became a “live aboard” used for fishing tours in Hakai Pass),
1979-2014 Breeze Enterprises Ltd., Duncan BC.
2015-2020 Breeze Enterprises Ltd., Salt Spring Island BC.


----------



## DxbBob (Oct 4, 2019)

The vessel "BREEZE" was reported located at Salt Spring Island, British Columbia, in October 2020. 
The Breeze Heritage Tugboat Restoration Project You Tube video at 



 shows her at Ganges Harbour in August 2020. The photo below is taken from that video clip.








Recently, Pacific Brokers posted a notice that "BREEZE" (ex TP-231) was available for sale. 
Photo below by Robert Etchell shows her without lift booms, mast, and radars. Is she being stripped for demolition or is she being restored?


----------

